# Supplements / alternative therapies



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Andi posted a question in one of the other threads about what supplements us ladies should be taking and I thought maybe it might be helpful if we were to share our thoughts on it. Hope that's Ok.

So ME - in the "preparatory stages" AKA on the waiting list for a lap before I can start treatment and therefore trying to get my body as healthy and strong and ready for op and then treatment as I can.

*Supplements*
Sanatogen pro-natal - multi vitamin and mineral with folic acid
Floravital - liquid iron and vitamin supplement
Dr Udos Omega 3-6-9 oils
Vitamin C 1000mg effervescent (on this at the moment as I have a cold and am run down) but I don't think I will need to stay on it as I should be getting more than enough from the other supplements.
Moxa stick - for warming my reproductive system at time of period - from my acupuncturist. (actually it's very relaxing but it does make the flat smell like a weed den!)

*Therapies*
Reflexology - approx x1 per month (for relaxation mainly)
Acupuncture - approx x1 per 3 weeks (to work on stress / bladder & bowel upset and menstrual cycle)

So am I missing anything that I should be taking, or taking something I shouldn't be. I'd be interested to see your replies.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I was going to move this thread to the Complementary Therapies board but see that it's more for all your CARU ladies to compare notes so I'll leave it here.

However, you may find some of the threads/posts on the Complementary Therapies and Prenatal Care boards are of interest to you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great idea for a thread Sal.

I'm only taking Pronatal tabs at the moment.  I had 3 years of acupuncture & traditional chinese herbs (finished all that this time last year) with the intention of sorting out my cycle.  It did help a little but I don't think it got me ovulating unfortunately.  I kind of got hooked on it as felt I was doing something to help but in fact I kind of regret leaving it so long before getting proper medical care through CARU. 

I'm thinking of going back to yoga to help relax and I've heard there is a good meditation class on City Rd somewhere.

xx


----------

